# Ebonite Pen...



## bgray (Oct 11, 2007)

Just finished this and thought I'd share...


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 11, 2007)

Positively great,Brian[8D]
I'm really liking the ebonite you
used.And the custom work at and above
the clip is very nice!


----------



## txbatons (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice pen.  Where did you get the Ebonite?


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 12, 2007)

Simply Beautiful![:0]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic! []


----------



## potter (Oct 12, 2007)

wonderful...


----------



## TAFFJ (Oct 12, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 12, 2007)

Absolutely excellent - one of the best, if not the best, ebonite pen I have seen so far.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 12, 2007)

Beautiful ppen? no, that is exceptional!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 12, 2007)

Beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 12, 2007)

OK, where did ya get the Ebonite?  That is beautiful!


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 12, 2007)

Breath taking, well done.[8D]


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 12, 2007)

wow, that's a showstopper... nice work!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking really nice my friend...the ebonite and features are really top shelf....

[]


The clip work looks perfect


----------



## keapople (Oct 12, 2007)

WoweeeWow Wow!

Kirby


----------



## rherrell (Oct 12, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## bclaws (Oct 12, 2007)

WELL done.  the color and pattern are somewhat similar to some pens that I have that are from the 1930's and 40's.  VERY COOL.

Brian


----------

